
Venture capital in America: The brightest and the rest  - mixmax
http://www.economist.com/businessfinance/displaystory.cfm?story_id=13998760
======
asdlfj2sd33
_But the proposals fail to address the root cause of the industry’s problems,
which is that most venture capitalists have failed to find enough decent
companies to deliver the returns they promised investors._

Does this imply that creativity and entrepreneurship are a limited resource
like oil? Is it a seasonal thing, like corn?

Perhaps the oversupply of funding is unintentionally leading to misdirected
investment in too many "me too" companies, and that's robbing talent from what
could be world changing startups.

Now if you'll excuse me, I have to get back to creating the next great URL
shortner.

------
coolnewtoy
[http://www.economist.com/businessfinance/displayStory.cfm?st...](http://www.economist.com/businessfinance/displayStory.cfm?story_id=13998760)

------
falsestprophet
Server Error

 _Either the Macromedia application server(s) are unreachable or none of them
has a mapping to process this request._

~~~
yumraj
Works for me, try again.

